# Norwegian: uneasy separation



## torrobin

How do I translate 'uneasy separation' in this context (from Cyprus): 

"The division of the country was rarely mentioned by Andreas but, with the clear view of a Turkish flag provocatively carved into the hillside, Claire was reminded of this uneasy separation."

Mitt foreløpige forslag er: 

 Delingen av landet ble sjeldent kommentert av Andreas, men ved synet av et tyrkisk flagg som var hugget ut i fjellsiden veldig tydelig, som en provokasjon, ble Claire påminnet om denne bekymringsfulle delingen av landet.  

Vil "ubehagelige" være bedre?


----------



## TomTrussel

ubehagelige, ukomfortable, vanskelige, trøblete.. Jeg vet ikke helt hva jeg syns passer best jeg, beklager 

TT


----------



## Billebob

På dansk ville vi nok vælge at værdilade "uneasy" en anelse mere og gå efter "traumatiske" .. Man hører i hvert fald sjældent andre ord anvendt i lignende sammenhænge.

BB


----------



## torrobin

Takk, TomTrussel og Billebob!

Jeg synes "traumatisk deling" høres bra ut - it captures the drama of it.


----------



## sendintheclowns

Jeg tror ikke hverken "traumatisk" eller "vanskelig" uttrykker det de prøver å si i denne setningen. Med "uneasy separation" snakker de ikke om selve separasjonen som en prosess, altså delingen i seg selv, men det at landet NÅ er delt i to, og at denne separasjonen står på vaklende fot, at det er usikkerhet forbundet med den, kanskje frykt om at en konflikt skal bryte ut igjen. Jeg kan ikke finne et ord som uttrykker dette helt nøyaktig. "Usikker" eller kanskje "tentativ" (ikke så godt norsk, kanskje) er det beste jeg kan komme på.


----------



## Billebob

sendintheclowns said:


> Jeg tror ikke hverken "traumatisk" eller "vanskelig" uttrykker det de prøver å si i denne setningen. Med "uneasy separation" snakker de ikke om selve separasjonen som en prosess, altså delingen i seg selv, men det at landet NÅ er delt i to, og at denne separasjonen står på vaklende fot, at det er usikkerhet forbundet med den, kanskje frykt om at en konflikt skal bryte ut igjen. Jeg kan ikke finne et ord som uttrykker dette helt nøyaktig. "Usikker" eller kanskje "tentativ" (ikke så godt norsk, kanskje) er det beste jeg kan komme på.



Det kan du have helt ret i, men så kan det blive endnu mere simpelt. Så kan man oversætte "uneasy" stort set direkte til "ikke nemt" eller mere mundrigtigt "udfordrende".

BB


----------



## torrobin

Takk for innspill, sendintheclowns og billebob -
jeg føler nå at jeg går inn for å rett og slett skrive "denne vanskelige separasjonen" - for meg kan det bety både fortid, nåtid og fremtid.


----------



## sendintheclowns

Bare en ting til.... Jeg ville kanskje heller skrive "spent forhold" og dermed unngå ordet "separasjon" som jo på norsk beskriver selve prosessen, men på engelsk kan bety enten prosessen eller resultated.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Jeg er enig med _sendintheclowns_ og syns ‘spent forhold’passer bra. Traumatisk syns jeg formidler at det var traumatisk forenkeltmennesker og ikke selve landet, og det er vel stemningen for landet somhelhet som skal fram. Ellers syns jeg vel usikker er det beste ordet.


----------



## torrobin

Takk for alle forslag! Spesielt takk for alle synspunkter på nyansene av "uneasy separation" og hvordan formulere det på norsk.


----------



## hanne

Moderator note: Everybody, please remember to stick to _one topic per thread_. When you see a thread that is clearly multi-topic, please _report it_ instead of replying, to reduce the moderator workload required for splitting the thread. Once the thread has been split, you'll have plenty of time to reply. Thank you.


----------



## torrobin

hanne said:


> Moderator note: Everybody, please remember to stick to _one topic per thread_. When you see a thread that is clearly multi-topic, please _report it_ instead of replying, to reduce the moderator workload required for splitting the thread. Once the thread has been split, you'll have plenty of time to reply. Thank you.


Hi, Hanne, I'm sorry - by the time I posted I wasn't aware of the rule. But I am now! And I'll stick to one topic per thread from now on. Thanks.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Vanskelig deling"


----------

